# MFV Desire BF71 / LH 438



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

I am trying to find a photo of the the MFV Desire 39 ft built approx 1952. 88 Kelvin. Owned by G M Pirie Whitehills ( I think ) Sold around 1964 and became LH 438. Picture is for website to complete part of skippers life history. 

Thanks in Anticipation 

Andy


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

*Atlas St Fg Co*

With regards to the Atlas and Associated fishing company funnel markings, I have attached these colour images in response to an earlier query about the differences. Sometimes hard to detect in black and white photo's. Associated left. Atlas right.
Steve


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Steve 
many thanks for that clarification. I was all but there except over the years of revisiting this exercise of funnel colours / markings the thin white lines had crept onto the Associated funnel and I thought this was odd with a white bottom. I thought you would answer my plea
Bill


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Bill,
Sorry I posted this where I did...............should have been under Grimsby Trawlers and I aren't sure how to move it!
Steve


----------



## cpsedwardes (Jan 8, 2014)

*Mfv Desire*

Hello,
The MFV DESIRE, unless there are more than one is currently with me in Faversham. 
I have uploaded two photo's, the old snap i have of her has 'BNF 22' on her as well as the name but i've been unable to unearth her history.
If indeed mine is the one you are looking for i would be grateful for any information. She is around the 40ft and she is about 1952.

cpsedwardes


----------



## cpsedwardes (Jan 8, 2014)

*Desire.*

i hope this photo uploaded, it is from her early days. I am currently on board in Faversham..feel free to email me , '[email protected]'


----------



## Halldane (5 d ago)

aavh said:


> I am trying to find a photo of the the MFV Desire 39 ft built approx 1952. 88 Kelvin. Owned by G M Pirie Whitehills ( I think ) Sold around 1964 and became LH 438. Picture is for website to complete part of skippers life history.
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation
> 
> Andy


Hi, I would like to point out this boat belong to my parents who had re registered LH438 in the sixty's as work boat to deliver post and papers to the 
islands on the west coast of Scotland, she was semi converted at the Bute Slip Dock by Alfred Milne.This work was mainly done in the old fish
hold so she kept her fishing boat looks,we put new winches on her for prawn fishing so we had the chance of keeping the boat working. Then she 
came round to North Berwick in East Lothian.where she became a private day boat used by my self and family. My Parents then sold her to some 
where near the Humber.
Hope this clears up some of your Questions.
Alistair Thomson.


----------

